
I'm design impaired and need critiques on my Website for a Wedding DJ company - daylmitch
http://www.yourpugetsounds.com
======
daylmitch
www.yourpugetsounds.com

We are going for a look that shows that we are an established company that has
all things in order. Any critiques or referral to a critique site would help.

